# cheapest car service in cork?



## jillyb (26 Mar 2009)

hey,

This is my first time having to get a service for my car so have no clue what's a good price.Can any one recommend a good place with reasonable prices in cork?
I saw a place in cork, monaghan road that is doing a deal for €139. is this good? I've a peugeot 206, 2000 model.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris (27 Mar 2009)

I can recommend Murphy's garage just past the train station. Very reasonable and more importantly very honest. Had a problem with the heating a few years back where a main dealer quoted €800 to have it fixed. Murphy's garage took the car in for a service, did "some cleaning" of the heating system and it worked again. Was only billed for the service. Never went anywhere else after that.


----------



## RS2K (27 Mar 2009)

€139 is very keen ok, but cheap is sometimes nasty. Check carefully what they'll do for that.

You'll most likely need:

Oil and filter change
Air filter change
Plugs (if petrol)
Checks on brakes, suspension, steering, tyres, electrical system.


----------



## v-max (1 Apr 2009)

Hi.
If I can...
V-max 150 euro... includes:
Oil and oil filter,
Air and pollen filter,
Spark plugs in petrol engines,
all wipers replacement,
bulbs which are needed (xenon not included ))
all liquids refill
light adjustment
gas analysing 
general check of the vechicle (brakes, tyres, suspention, etc)

we can also check and refill a car air condition and kill a bad smell from it, but this is extra.

ask for Jar
Regards dj


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

v-max said:


> Hi.
> If I can...


 

No, you can't.


No advertising


----------



## v-max (1 Apr 2009)

Fair enough.
sorry bout that.
never again...
cheers


----------



## Lorz (1 Apr 2009)

There's a crowd in Ballincollig who are also very reasonable.  They're located in the old Shell s/s (now Topaz) opposite Aldi.


----------



## baldyman27 (1 Apr 2009)

AFAIK they do a 15 min service too.


----------



## Caveat (1 Apr 2009)

If the result is good, €139 is a very good price from a garage.

I pay about €115 for a 'personal' mechanic in the NE.


----------



## mik_da_man (3 Apr 2009)

I *think* Nissan are doing a €99 service for all makes.
Heard someone in work on about it today..

Defo somewhere in cork do a €99 service for all makes.
I'll check tmrw


----------



## ngwrbc (3 Apr 2009)

mik_da_man said:


> I *think* Nissan are doing a €99 service for all makes.
> Heard someone in work on about it today..
> 
> Defo somewhere in cork do a €99 service for all makes.
> I'll check tmrw


 
I think I saw that offer at the car dealers by Silversprings Hotel.


----------



## Squonk (4 Aug 2009)

I see CAB Motors have an offer 
Does anyone know the 'quality' of the Advanced Pitstop service? They charge €180-10% for a 35 point service http://www.advancepitstop.com/index.php?id=301


----------

